# Similarities of Australia and Texas



## Platypus (May 3, 2006)

This issue has been discussed by Bush and Rudd, although it was more of a comparison of Queensland and Texas.

_
*Rudd gets Bush on land mass: 'Qld bigger than Texas'*
March 29, 2008 10:00am

BOYS will be boys - even when they're the leaders of the United States and Australia.

On his first visit to the White House as prime minister, Kevin Rudd got into a contest with US President George W Bush about whose was bigger - home states, that is. 

The patriotic Queenslander was designating the equally proud Texan an honorary member of the sunshine state after receiving a warm and gracious welcome to the White House. 

But there was an awkward pause and much mirth when Mr Rudd proclaimed: "I come from the great state of Queensland. It may surprise you that it's bigger than Texas." 

With a deadpan delivery, Mr Bush responded: "Yeah?"

He then asked Mr Rudd: "Can you recover nicely?"

To which the Australian replied: "The recovery point is this: Queenslanders and Texans have a lot in common and they get on well." 

The jovial rivalry over land mass was one of many lighter moments as Mr Rudd made his truly international debut on the world stage. 

He may have made a global ripple with his Mandarin skills at APEC but his joint press conference with the leader of the world's premier superpower was broadcast to a global audience on the CNN cable news channel. 

It was obviously a big moment from the former boy from the bush, as Mr Rudd sometimes looked nervous alongside the very relaxed Mr Bush. 

With wife Therese Rein - seated between Laura Bush and US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice - in the wings, it must have dawned on Mr Rudd that he'd come a very long way from Nambour High. 

The two men spoke to the media in the resplendent surrounds of the East Room of the White House and told a story of an alliance between two countries that was stronger than ever - despite the ousting of Mr Bush's mate, John Howard, from power last year. 

While there's no doubting his regard for Mr Howard, Mr Bush was more than willing to hand over a favoured nickname to the new guy in town. 

Asked if the moniker "Man of Steel", a term he bestowed on Mr Howard for his resolve in the war against terror, was equally fitting of Mr Rudd, the US president agreed with a "heck yeah". _

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23450297-5001021,00.html


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

philadweller said:


> Face it, Texas is not a state that is seen as a role model. Oil and sprawl. Megachurches and greedy right wing bigots. Fat people and monstrous SUVs. Lots of people have guns. An NRA hotbed. Cities without pedestrians and a coast that is gulf glazed with tarballs. Oil derricks on the horizon. Texas is an environmental disaster waiting to happen. And those goddam cowboy hats! Get with it people.
> 
> Australia has smart growth. It has pedestrian life in its cities and culture that many Americans can only envy. Australia is progressive whereas Texas outside of Austin is home of the worst of the American sterotypes. It also does not help that Bush lives in Texas. If Bush likes Texas one must question the appeal.
> 
> ...



Your extreme bias against Texas amazes me. Your opinions make you sound as if youre some sheltered child that hasn't been exposed to anything, but what scares me, is that you're actually a "mature" adult.

But opinions are opinions, no matter how rediculous.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Sure I can see some similarities with Texans and Australians, god knows we are both parochial, the few Texans I've met are kind hearted and friendly, I hope people think the same about Aussies'. My home city Perth has been voted on numerous occasions by travel books as the World's Friendliest City (must be the isolation) so it seems they may.

Other than that I see Australia having more in common with the US West Coast, especially when I think of our laidback 'No worries' ethos. My region (South West Western Australia) reminds me of southern California. Both are environmental bio-diverse hotspots being in a mediterranean climate. Wine is grown, Gold is abound, great surf. Perth even has similar smog problems like LA because of the local hills traping the smog over the coastal plain. Perth and San Diego are sister cities with strong sailing communities and home to significant naval bases.


----------



## Dallascaper (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently ignorant stereotypes are alive and well.

I know that we all have opinions and misconceptions, but at least some of us have been to both Texas and Australia - that's more than most of the posters on this thread can say.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

For the record I do like Texas. Maybe I was ignorant maybe I was in a bad mood when I wrote my post. I have many great friends in Texas and have had some fabulous times there. Anyway it was my humble opinion and there is some truth to what I expressed.

All that I really wanted to say is that Australian cities are much more appreciated by their citizens than Texas cities. I have been to Houston numerous times and cannot believe that for the 4th largest city the downtown is so desolate. I know the new light rail and club district are a vast improvement as of recently. Downtown Providence Rhode Island is more bustling than Houston and Providence is tiny. Texas is painfully car dependent and the big cities really suffer because of it. Los Angeles has become a lot more pedestrianized in the past ten years. Houston and Dallas can too with the proper planning.

The last time I was in Dallas I noticed lots of residential buildings going up. This is a good thing.

It will take a long time until Dallas and Houston ever become as urbane as Melbourne or Sydney.
Strangely enough it once was as indicated in this old Houston postcard.








And a photo that I took of the fairly new light rail which is very sleek.








And the only rowhomes I could find in the entire city.









Urban Texas has a lot of potential but unfortunately a lot of damage needs to be reversed.

My tips for improving urban Texas.

1. Try to discourage suburban growth now it will only add to the fuel shortage and spike up prices for the rest of the nation.
2. Encourage people to move back to the cities and give up their automobiles.
3. Increase the light rail lines and create pedestrian and bike zones.
4. Give heavy tax breaks to those that give up their cars to live and work in downtown.
5. Build any new buildings only in the dowtowns of the cities or city limits to replace all the cancerous surface parking lots which were the result of very poor zoning.
6. Change zoning laws to combine residential and retail.

Houston and Dallas should be looking to Portland, Oregon for inspiration on how to make a city and not a giant office park.

On a good note. There are very few places in the US where you can own a nice house with your salary. Texas is one of those places where the pay is good and the home prices are reasonable.


----------



## Dallascaper (Jul 19, 2005)

philadweller said:


> My tips for improving urban Texas.
> 
> 1. Stop all suburban growth now it will only add to the fuel shortage and spike up prices.
> 2. Force people to move back to the cities and give up their automobiles.
> ...


Mmmmm...We’re comparing Texas to Australia, not North Korea. I don't think "forcing" people to live in dense cities will solve the problem. 

And not to burst anyone's bubble, but in terms of sprawl, Sydney to me looked more like its Texas counterparts than Manhattan - it is a very car-oriented city.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

I think where ppl make the comparisons between Australia and Texas are in the following areas:
- Tough Aussie Blokeness : Cowboy Mentality
- Bigger is Better mentality
- Love of Big Cars, 4WD : SUV
- Resources make up big chunk of economy

I am just saying this is where ppl would be coming from, not that every texan or aussie is like this.
I myself however profess to being a 'tough aussie man' 

In terms of Urbanity the cities are very different,
some examples:
Melbourne - San Francisco
Gold Coast - Miami
Perth - San Diego/Seattle (many might disagree with this one but I know others who would agree)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

But Australians generally drive realtive small cars. More simialr to Europe IMO. Only in the outback you see lots of trucks and utility vehicels.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Melbourne - San Francisco
Gold Coast - Miami
Perth - San Diego/Seattle (many might disagree with this one but I know others who would agree)"

I think Sydney is more like San Francisco and Melbourne is like Seattle, Chicago, New Orleans, Philadelphia or Boston.

Gold Coast is like Honolulu.

Perth is like San Diego.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

goschio said:


> But Australians generally drive realtive small cars. More simialr to Europe IMO. Only in the outback you see lots of trucks and utility vehicels.


Im not sure what its like in Townesville but in Perth the popular cars are Falcons, Commores, 4WD's, Utes etc.

Ive never heard anyone say "hey check out my new ford festiva" or :Wow, what a mad hyundai getz you've got there!" 


Maybe you've just fallen to an increasing trend amongst many AUS forumers to try to seem as European as possible even though in reality we are a New World Country.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

philadweller said:


> "Melbourne - San Francisco
> Gold Coast - Miami
> Perth - San Diego/Seattle (many might disagree with this one but I know others who would agree)"
> 
> ...


Nah, Melbourne is definately San Francisco with its cultured ways and extensive tram network (most extensive outside of Europe).

I can see Perth as a San Diego although its skyline (especially in a few years time) will most definately more resemble Seattle.

Gold Coast probably too big for a Honolulu (skyline not population).


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

PD said:


> Im not sure what its like in Townesville but in Perth the popular cars are Falcons, Commores, 4WD's, Utes etc.
> 
> Ive never heard anyone say "hey check out my new ford festiva" or :Wow, what a mad hyundai getz you've got there!"
> 
> Maybe you've just fallen to an increasing trend amongst many AUS forumers to try to seem as European as possible even though in reality we are a New World Country.


Might be different in Perth (booming west coast) but in Sydney and Brisbane people drive generally normal cars. Similar to what you would see on a german road (good mix of limousine, SUV, small cars, stations wagoon etc.). 

Typical australian traffic scenes:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

goschio said:


> Might be different in Perth (booming west coast) but in Sydney and Brisbane people drive generally normal cars. Similar to what you would see on a german road (good mix of limousine, SUV, small cars, stations wagoon etc.).
> 
> Typical australian traffic scenes:


You are missing the point though.

My original point was 'a love' of big cars, not actual ownership, even though actual ownership may be a bit larger than you think.

Just like in texas everyone would love to own a hummer, but not everyone can.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

American traffic:


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

PD said:


> I think where ppl make the comparisons between Australia and Texas are in the following areas:
> - Tough Aussie Blokeness : Cowboy Mentality
> - Bigger is Better mentality
> - Love of Big Cars, 4WD : SUV
> ...


A friend of mine (from Sydney) goes to the US, Canada & Mexico all the time and said that Brisbane is more similar to Seattle in culture and feel than any other city (minus the weather). 

J


----------



## Dissenter (Nov 17, 2005)

Australian and Texan cities are similar in that they both suffer the cancer of sprawl, both car dominated, and so on, but that's about it. I was shocked to find Houston's only public transport was some dinky tram around the downtown area, pretty poor effort to be honest.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Dissenter said:


> Australian and Texan cities are similar in that they both suffer the cancer of sprawl, both car dominated, and so on, but that's about it. I was shocked to find Houston's only public transport was some dinky tram around the downtown area, pretty poor effort to be honest.


Australian cities aren't sprawled-out, auto-centric cities quite to the same extent, however. The urban area densities of Sydney and Melbourne are approximately 2,100/sqkm and 1,500/sqkm versus 1,150/sqkm in both Dallas and Houston. And transit wise, well, let's just take a look at this...


----------



## Danubis (May 20, 2003)

nazor said:


> thats kinder kool!
> 
> i would love to visit Texas hands down! *Australia has less people that ALOT of countries because of our isolation (from western culture/Northern Hemisphere) I would guess.*


murdering about 1million of the native population when the whites arrived probably stunted initial population growth. -> australia's population would probably be 40mil now had that not occured.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I've only been to Sydney, but my impression is that Australia's top cities are roughly equal to Canada's top cities. In other words, fantastic. Texas cities have been improving, but are not of the same league. 

It's not fair to generalize about people, but in terms of who gets elected, what public policies are adopted, etc., there's no comparison between Texas and Australia.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

From what I gather, some Texas cities (Texan cities?) are moving very much in the direction of urbanizing. Below is the dART system map for the Dallas area, note the expansion plans from 09-18










And although Houston's rail system is still just one 12 km line, it is heading in the right direction..

15 November 2007

Houston's MetroRail (LRT) breaks record with 40 million boardings

Houston Metro celebrated a major milestone in the second week of November (2007) when it carried its 40 millionth boarding passenger rider on the MetroRail light rail transit (LRT) system.

"How big is that number?" asks a Metro news release. "itìs about the population of Poland; or, Reliant Stadium filled to capacity 560 times."

That makes the MetroRail LRT "the most successful light rail line in the country," says Metro, pointing out that the 7.5-mile line "carries about 45,000 boardings each weekday – a number METRO didnìt expect to achieve until 2020."

"The success of this line goes beyond anything we anticipated and proves that Houstonians do ride the rail, finding it a valuable way to get to work, weekend outings and sporting eventsó said Metro's president and CEO Frank Wilson.

While MetroRail officially started operating on 1 January 2004, by February 2006 it had already reached its 20 millionth boarding passenger. That means that MetroRail has already doubled its ridership in a little over 20 months.


----------

